# Babies!!!(Cuteness Overload!)



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So here are the current babies I have now. Two are from Jeep and Pebbles and one is from Squiggles and Screech (they double clutched). And of course updated pictures of the older three babies.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They sure have grown. The lutino has the bright pink eye like a lutino pied eye...is she a lutino pied? The WF cinnamon pearl is going to be a long bird.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think she might be a lutino pied...there is some yellowing to her shoulders its just very light. Dad is a visual WF light pied.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww what cuties roxy thanks for sharing


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Cute cute and more cute!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

absolutely a cuteness overload!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We got one more hatched out last night from Jeep and Pebbles and Squiggles 2nd baby is pipping so should have more pictures once it hatches out.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Very cute babies. I am so glad you got your problem figured out. I like the little Pied the most.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------

